# how do I strip a rod?



## Stumpdawg (May 29, 2013)

I just bought my first rod building kit. I have a few old rods im gonna practice on. How do I strip the rod down to the blank? I took the guides off already and the foam grips. After a long battle I finally got all the foam off. There is still a bunch of, what I'm guessing is, glue under where the foam was. How do I get that off as well?


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

You could carefully WARM it up with a heat gun to soften it. Then use a scotchbrite pad to scrape the rest off. Fine sand paper would work too. Be careful. You are not wanting to sand into the blank. I have used anything from an old license to scotchbrite/sandpaper to craftsticks to help get the residue off.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

Am thinking about doing the same with a couple of my old surf rods.
I was told to *CLEARLY MARK THE SPINE* with a file, saw, knife mark or some way
to tell top from bottom when you get ready to put the eyes back on.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

You can use a sharpie or a china marker. A file, saw, or knife would damage the blank, if you are referring to marking the blank. They make plenty of different color sharpie's to show up on any color blank. The mark will stay until you wipe it away with DNA.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Hudak said:


> The mark will stay until you wipe it away with DNA.


"DNA" = Denatured Alcohol


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Citra-Strip

JAM


----------



## ironman172 (Nov 2, 2013)

razor knife or sharp knife 90 degrees to the rod blank then emery paper for lightly sanding..... I have done a couple now and was shown by a expert on the gulf coast that has been building them for years .....before and after on the first one.....working on #2 now....

I love the old school Conolon blanks and they fish great besides looking fantastic in natural fiberglass 
under that ugly green paint, a treasure was hiding 



.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

BarefootJohnny said:


> Am thinking about doing the same with a couple of my old surf rods.
> I was told to *CLEARLY MARK THE SPINE* with a file, saw, knife mark or some way
> to tell top from bottom when you get ready to put the eyes back on.


Don't assume that the spine is correct. I would recheck to make sure before I build. I recently rebuilt a rod (Bass Pro Shops brand) for a friend and it was so poorly made it made me crazy! Spine off, burs on guide feet, etc...

Sandcrab


----------

